# more bow porn please!



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Earthroot (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

those pics are sure worth a thousand words.. sweeeetttt.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

My current target setup. Soon to be a CS34.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

For your enjoyment.............2011 PSE Evo with HF cams. 28/78 shooting a 390 gr GoldTip Pro Hunter at 339 fps.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

getting nauseous already......:darkbeer:


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Decree HD 60#


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

deadduck357 said:


> Decree HD 60#
> View attachment 2209392


nice. what camo patter is that?


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Killer rigs above!^^^*

2015 Athens Solace


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

whyatt said:


> nice. what camo patter is that?


Mossy Oak Country SQ


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

mhill said:


> Mossy Oak Country SQ


thanks matt. looks nice.


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

My two go to bows this year


----------



## PayneTrain (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

whyatt said:


> nice. what camo patter is that?


Yes MO Country.


----------



## Hoyt slayer (Nov 30, 2011)

spyder 34 with ray knight cable slide


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

2013 elite pulse


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

2012 darton ds3900


----------



## tjg (Nov 1, 2012)

my vector turbo


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

View attachment 2209541


what is it about us elite guys using the k-tech string stoppers on you're elite?


----------



## CarbonScapula (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## steve101610 (Nov 8, 2012)

Bear motive 6


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

'11 Omen Pro

Decals by MelissaZ28
(looks as if the paint is peeling off the limbs exposing the carbon fiber) THANKS MELISSA !!!

Threads by JBK
(absolutely ZERO peep rotation, no "shoot in" time, excellent craftsmanship) if your looking for new threads give JBK a try, YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED !!! THANKS JEFF !!!


----------



## mgs270 (Apr 16, 2015)

so what is with the plastic barbed wire these days, lol


----------



## 3bladebandit (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Cali Predator (May 25, 2014)

I love seeing all these bows using SteveinAZ's stabilizers ......very freakin cool !!!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bowtech prodigy


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Arena 34, sorry for the crappy pics


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

CPinWV said:


> '11 Omen Pro
> 
> Decals by MelissaZ28
> (looks as if the paint is peeling off the limbs exposing the carbon fiber) THANKS MELISSA !!!
> ...


Looks great!! Glad you them and keep in touch,
Thanks


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm sure everyone is sick of seeing this bow by now .lol


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

*Hoyt AB*

My Hoyt Alphaburner nobody wanted. Love it


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Nitrum Turbos!!


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Just got my dead level stabs put on and CBE Vertex 3D with LP light. Freaking love this bow. By far the best bow I've ever owned out of over 20 bows in 2 years. Obsession Phoenix.


----------



## Loganlee (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bowthrow said:


> Just got my dead level stabs put on and CBE Vertex 3D with LP light. Freaking love this bow. By far the best bow I've ever owned out of over 20 bows in 2 years. Obsession Phoenix.


Great looking bow .Let me know how you like that Vertex CBE


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Jaliv92 said:


> Great looking bow .Let me know how you like that Vertex CBE


Will do bro. Check out my Facebook and see how dead in the hands this thing shoots. Amazing.

I also got a target version for my CS34.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bowthrow said:


> Will do bro. Check out my Facebook and see how dead in the hands this thing shoots. Amazing.
> 
> I also got a target version for my CS34.


Will do


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## brianb68 (Jun 7, 2009)

Threads and tuned by Ex Wolverine 2015 Carbon Spyder Turbo


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Martins.

View attachment 2209801


----------



## Bameliteawnser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Monster Wake and TRG 7


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

rackfreak210 said:


>


Who made those side plates for you?


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

They are Torque Less side plates from Dave


----------



## chilly2031 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

rackfreak210 said:


> They are Torque Less side plates from Dave


How do I get ahold of this dave guy? Thanks


----------



## Tacitus (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll play!
Maitland Raptor 3d, Beiter Centralizers 27" on the front, in the picture it shows im running the 8" side bars but i switched it out to 12's for a little better hold. 70degree angled in with a 17degree down angle on both sidebars. Toxonics bar with cbe scope this is the sweetest and most beautiful bow i have ever seen.

View attachment 2210020


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

ridgehunter70 said:


> How do I get ahold of this dave guy? Thanks


Get on tourquless grips website. Tons of options.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

Tacitus said:


> I'll play!
> Maitland Raptor 3d, Beiter Centralizers 27" on the front, in the picture it shows im running the 8" side bars but i switched it out to 12's for a little better hold. 70degree angled in with a 17degree down angle on both sidebars. Toxonics bar with cbe scope this is the sweetest and most beautiful bow i have ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 2210020



im glad you decided to play.. that is a sweet setup.


----------



## Sakie8015 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

Sakie8015 said:


> View attachment 2210034


ok, now im getting a little p.o. lol


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

devinrauch said:


> 2012 darton ds3900


Never seen a bird seed stabilizer before.


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

useyourbow said:


> Never seen a bird seed stabilizer before.


Yeah its custom lol


----------



## dirkcsu (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## dirkcsu (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Whiplash07 (Jun 30, 2014)

AK&HIboy said:


> 2015 Athens Solace
> View attachment 2209401


Nice


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I will play......


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

and some more......


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

and a few more.....


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

and some more.....


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

This is one of my alltime favorite hunting pictures. It's a Hoyt Rampage, which is not a pretty bow in my opinion, but it just works beautifully in this picture.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

mdewitt71 said:


> and some more.....
> 
> View attachment 2210071
> View attachment 2210072
> ...


I see those old bowtechs are holding their own... nice collection..... that's what im talking about....:darkbeer:


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sakie8015 said:


> View attachment 2210034


Very nice Bowtech threesome.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

dirkcsu said:


> View attachment 2210042


Is this trick photography? Your Sig states OB Evo but an Invasion is pictured.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Ok, I'll ask. Ambidextrous?


----------



## dirkcsu (Jul 14, 2011)

deadduck357 said:


> Is this trick photography? Your Sig states OB Evo but an Invasion is pictured.


Its an old photo.My Evo is the newest horse in the stable, see post #58.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## dodgehemi0 (May 1, 2009)




----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

loving some of these new lookers.


----------



## WVB4 (Dec 29, 2009)

rodney482 said:


>


That looks sharp!


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Finished setting up my 2014 OK ABS38 today...part of me wants to use the DST36 for 3D and the 38 for hunting...super quiet bow!


----------



## tlrn8 (Jan 29, 2011)

New Elite Victory, 60#, 32"DL, Bstingers/Hamskea/Axcel


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thank you!!!




WVB4 said:


> That looks sharp!


----------



## Rusty Kiwi (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

Rusty Kiwi said:


> View attachment 2210225
> 
> View attachment 2210229


awesome finish on this 1. luv it.


----------



## kybuckhunter34 (Jun 11, 2013)

steve101610 said:


> Bear motive 6


What sight is that


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

kybuckhunter34 said:


> What sight is that


hha king pin


----------



## xj40jag (Oct 19, 2014)

OK, here you go. Brand new and still a virgin. Going to the range today to get it sighted in. Can't wait.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

Here ya go. 2015 Hoyt Nitrum Turbo.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

really digging the looks of the new hoyts. this thread has sure impressed.


----------



## TWIN93SVT (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## BassWhacker (May 26, 2007)




----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

TWIN93SVT said:


> View attachment 2210523
> View attachment 2210523


 sweeeettttt


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

nagster said:


>


a few more of these would be nice... cant get enough of the cs turbos...


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

whyatt said:


> a few more of these would be nice... cant get enough of the cs turbos...


Thats a 2014 Carbon Spyder 34 My Friend


----------



## Earthroot (Feb 12, 2015)

nagster said:


> Thats a 2014 Carbon Spyder 34 My Friend


I do love me some Spyder.


----------



## buckeyelongbeards (Aug 24, 2012)

tripleb2431 said:


>


Man that's a sweet bear


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

nagster said:


> Thats a 2014 Carbon Spyder 34 My Friend



my bad. that's right, its the only 1 with the riser that long. fantastic.


----------



## buckeyelongbeards (Aug 24, 2012)

tripleb2431 said:


>


Man that's a sweet bear


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

now im craving some those cryptic bad a****.. what cha got?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

some better pic of my bow.

2014 e-35 ap snow

View attachment 2210684
View attachment 2210686

View attachment 2210687
View attachment 2210688


----------



## jhill56 (Jul 22, 2014)

Bowthrow said:


> My current target setup. Soon to be a CS34.


Love the barbed wire


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Agenda 6

HogWire Strings
Bomar draw stops
Titanium bolt kit
QAD HDX
Extreme Single Pin
Dead Center Stab





Zeroing my sight after remounting it....2nd and 3rd arrow at 20 yards.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

BuckeyeLongbeards said:


> Man that's a sweet bear


Thanks man


----------



## Styles (Mar 19, 2009)

Elite Victory


----------



## Styles (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## red arrows (Feb 21, 2015)

2015 bowtech fanatic


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saw this on Facebook


----------



## Sickboyboone (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Jaliv92 said:


> Saw this on Facebook


Damn sweet dip right there.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bowthrow said:


> Damn sweet dip right there.


Saw it on Facebook .Ya pretty sweet


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

2014 RPM 360:


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Squirrel said:


> 2014 RPM 360:


Nice looking rig, who made those strings?


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## GrimReaper365 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

just got new threads elite pulse 2013 I believe there's a pic already on here before i got threads but thought I'd share


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

red arrows said:


> 2015 bowtech fanatic


wow!!


----------



## TM2/SSMike (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll post bow porn later this week when I get my bow back from the shop. New strings, retuned and some new arrows. He has all my settings written down. When he is done, a couple of hours will be spent fine tuning the bow to me and a refresher lesson. I am pumped waiting for it.


----------



## Walker40 (Feb 25, 2007)

Prime Rival


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

My DST36


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Gail Martin recurve.
View attachment 2212385


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


>


Source HD porn pic, sweet.


----------



## jlagman (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

My latest


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

Just got new vapor trail strings!!!


----------



## Sickboyboone (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

mgwelder said:


> Just got new vapor trail strings!!!



Closer pic


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

Mgwelder, love the bowstand and arrow holder, you sir are a genius


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

this has got to be 1 of the best collection of photos ever. some really fantastic bows on here.


----------



## cdsamm (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok here go's Bowtech CPXL and Experience


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

cdsamm said:


> Ok here go's Bowtech CPXL and Experience


What a pair. Very very nice.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

nswarcher said:


> Mgwelder, love the bowstand and arrow holder, you sir are a genius


Thanks. Got several ideas off the net. The center tube unscrews at the base, for easy transport. The other shorter tube snaps on the base for easy adjustment.


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

mgwelder said:


> Closer pic


Wrong pic. Oops


----------



## RickB4 (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## ArcherX2 (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## drewga11 (Jul 11, 2013)

View attachment 2214030


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Here's a couple Strother


----------



## #22 (Jan 12, 2009)

2015 Prime Rival


----------



## MSchriver (Oct 17, 2014)

Oneida Kestrel in ASAT


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Fusion 6 Special Ops!!


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't think of her as old. She just has "experience". 

-Chuck


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

BuckeyeLongbeards said:


> Man that's a sweet bear


No doubt!!! Great looking Method *tripleb*. I used to have one, so I already know she's a shooter!!



Squirrel said:


> 2014 RPM 360:


Dam Squirrel, that's one sick set up you got there!! I'm not a huge Bowtech guy, but that is one of the nicest looking ones I have ever seen. Bet she'll shoot too!!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Maaaaaaaan I need to get some pics of my boys outside! Oh well, here's the best I can do for now. E35(now has a Sword Apex 3rd Plane sight)and Anarchy HC


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

hdrking2003 said:


> Dam Squirrel, that's one sick set up you got there!! I'm not a huge Bowtech guy, but that is one of the nicest looking ones I have ever seen. Bet she'll shoot too!!


Thanks! It is one of the best shooting bows I have ever owned.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## WVB4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's my new RPM 360. What a great bow.


----------



## Cali Predator (May 25, 2014)




----------



## berretta (Mar 10, 2015)

I wish someone could help me figure out how to upload photos. I only jave my phone to use, i have tried using photobucket too.


----------



## berretta (Mar 10, 2015)

Holy crap i figured it out.


----------



## whalewhalewhale (Mar 5, 2015)

It's not as fancy as some of your bows but I love this thing!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*athens solace*

Love everything about this rig!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

berretta said:


> Holy crap i figured it out.


We knew you could do it. Congrats.


----------



## WVB4 (Dec 29, 2009)

AK&HIboy said:


> Love everything about this rig!
> View attachment 2216331
> View attachment 2216332


That's super sharp.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

zekezoe said:


> Nice looking rig, who made those strings?


Thanks, sorry I missed this post. Hutch at Bowstring Depot made them.


----------



## berretta (Mar 10, 2015)

hidden danger said:


> We knew you could do it. Congrats.


Thanks. I just had to put url in reply instead of using upload icon.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

WVB4 said:


> That's super sharp.


Thanks it's a sweet shooter too.


----------



## unks24 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Genin (Dec 28, 2014)

My Carbon Icon. Love this bow. Very light, super simple, easy to shoot.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

View attachment 2216746


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

zekezoe said:


> View attachment 2216746


been waiting to see 1 of these. sweeettt


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Genin said:


> My Carbon Icon. Love this bow. Very light, super simple, easy to shoot.


A CI, nice.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Genin said:


> My Carbon Icon. Love this bow. Very light, super simple, easy to shoot.


I like the look of those new cams


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

whyatt said:


> been waiting to see 1 of these. sweeettt


Thank you


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

unks24 said:


> View attachment 2216742


That target green is badass.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

My newly acquired Elite Pure


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

mhill said:


> My newly acquired Elite Pure
> 
> View attachment 2217221
> 
> ...


very nice matt. heres a brief pic of an f-4 maxis. its the only 1 ive found. ill send you a few via e-mail when I get it back
View attachment 2217389


----------



## BowElkStalker (Sep 4, 2012)

My new PSE Decree HD siting in SKB 4214

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## BowElkStalker (Sep 4, 2012)

My Hunting bow ChillR

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## BowElkStalker (Sep 4, 2012)

And my daughters Elite Spirit, love purple.

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Pulse with some new 60x threads.


----------



## TM2/SSMike (Mar 20, 2014)

New strings and arrows.


----------



## Earthroot (Feb 12, 2015)

Man, there are some incredibly sweet bows in this thread! I'm in awe.


----------



## xj40jag (Oct 19, 2014)

Earthroot said:


> Man, there are some incredibly sweet bows in this thread! I'm in awe.


Yeah, you're not wrong there. Those cobalt blue Nitrum's are amazing. Oh wait, those are our bows. :darkbeer:

Quite like that Athens Solace too.


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

AK&HIboy said:


> Love everything about this rig!
> View attachment 2216331
> View attachment 2216332


Nice...................are you getting pretty close to ibo speed?


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Elite GT500


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

I love the all orange string on that black gt500. Looks wicked.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

hidden danger said:


> I love the all orange string on that black gt500. Looks wicked.


they look orange to me?


----------



## Chadrap (Dec 2, 2013)

Anarchy hc. 








Agenda 6. Always hungry.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

View attachment 2218464


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

Double S said:


> View attachment 2218464


fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Insanity CPXL 60#


----------



## IronFireman (Aug 24, 2014)

Only seen one Xcentric, kinda sad


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)




----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

AZSpaniol said:


> View attachment 2219142


Nice. That a 8" or 10" BeeStinger SHE?


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

kgtech said:


> they look orange to me?


Looks like orange to me!!


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

deadduck357 said:


> Nice. That a 8" or 10" BeeStinger SHE?


It's a 10" with a B-Stinger quick disconnect


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## BigJoeWV (Sep 29, 2008)

My Bowtech Carbon Knight


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

AZSpaniol said:


> It's a 10" with a B-Stinger quick disconnect


Thanks.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

BigJoeWV said:


> View attachment 2219372
> 
> 
> My Bowtech Carbon Knight


Love those CKs.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

thwacker said:


> Nice...................are you getting pretty close to ibo speed?


Don't have a chrono to check,but it does everything I want out of a bow plus look good doing it .


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*outside pics*

Better pics outside.






one more


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

AK&HIboy said:


> Better pics outside.
> View attachment 2219384
> one more
> View attachment 2219385


good looking bow you got there


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

AK&HIboy said:


> Better pics outside.
> View attachment 2219384
> one more
> View attachment 2219385


That is a really sweet looking bow.Im thinking hard about trying the longer ata Virtue out.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

bigblock534 said:


> That is a really sweet looking bow.Im thinking hard about trying the longer ata Virtue out.


Same cams and amazing grip as the Solace. Great bows that hold and shoot wonderfully. The Virtue looks killer as well,love the riser and exposed laminated limbs.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> good looking bow you got there


Thanks it's 'The One' for me,really like it in everyway.


----------



## Desertcj (Jun 21, 2012)

BIP said:


> View attachment 2214736
> 
> View attachment 2214737


I like your style!


----------



## Whiplash07 (Jun 30, 2014)

useyourbow said:


> Never seen a bird seed stabilizer before.


Don't forget the water hose back bar


----------



## Whiplash07 (Jun 30, 2014)

rodney482 said:


>


That is awesome


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Jared Hajas (Feb 6, 2015)

Some real nice looking bows in this thread. Nothing crazy but I sure do like to show my Spyder off!


----------



## macdonda (Oct 30, 2004)

*Bow Porn*

My baby


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

my hankering for some born porn has sure been filled. I gotta go change now...


----------



## Dieselmathews (Jan 8, 2013)

Here they are


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dieselmathews said:


> Here they are


Those are NICE.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

hartofthethumb said:


>


I like the way you tied your peep in. Very clean, and more than likely won't budge.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

bowhuntermitch said:


> I like the way you tied your peep in. Very clean, and more than likely won't budge.


This is the first bow I have done this way, but I like it also. I used to just do the constrictor knot around the peep with a half hitch on each side done with the tags, but I saw one of the posts made by "ex-wolverine" with pictures of his peep tie ins, and decided to try doing it in a similar fashion. He has a lot more going on around the peep itself, so is probably even more secure... But, anyway, any credit goes to him if you think the general concept is a good method. lol. I like it and will likely do all mine this way going forward.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

man, I could view page 9 all day . this is the stuff im talking bout.

im really digging a few of these.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

hartofthethumb said:


>


Very nice !


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

hartofthethumb said:


> This is the first bow I have done this way, but I like it also. I used to just do the constrictor knot around the peep with a half hitch on each side done with the tags, but I saw one of the posts made by "ex-wolverine" with pictures of his peep tie ins, and decided to try doing it in a similar fashion. He has a lot more going on around the peep itself, so is probably even more secure... But, anyway, any credit goes to him if you think the general concept is a good method. lol. I like it and will likely do all mine this way going forward.


I do mine the same way as he does, but I liked the ways looks. Less serving for a cleaner look.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Okie101 said:


>


A green Decree HD, very nice.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> Very nice !


Thanks.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

deadduck357 said:


> A green Decree HD, very nice.


+1, looks great!


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

What fascinates me is the engineering that goes into these compound bows?
The power behind the shot and the accuracy, man I love the bows I have and fire them every day!


----------



## huezzn (Aug 19, 2013)

Elite Energy 35


----------



## bonecrusher1031 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mathews wake finally done!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

bonecrusher1031 said:


> Mathews wake finally done!


Looks good! What did you put in place of the mathews wood piece?


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## bonecrusher1031 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ryjax said:


> Looks good! What did you put in place of the mathews wood piece?


I used colored foam.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

bonecrusher1031 said:


> I used colored foam.


Interesting


----------



## bonecrusher1031 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ryjax said:


> Interesting


It's very easy to do. You just take the wood piece out and trace the foam and stick it on. It was trial and error but finally cut one just right.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

bonecrusher1031 said:


> It's very easy to do. You just take the wood piece out and trace the foam and stick it on. It was trial and error but finally cut one just right.


Cool I might have to try that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bonecrusher1031 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ryjax said:


> Cool I might have to try that. Thanks for the tip!


No problem. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Mathews HTR No-Cam


----------



## scottyboy (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

more,more, more. :tongue:


----------



## theanswer (Jan 25, 2003)

My friends Hoyt and my Mathews Wake


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Got her ready to shoot Bedford, Cheers--BB


----------



## jljjdye (Jan 11, 2007)

Pretty Hoyt Bourbon


----------



## Crash2011 (Apr 25, 2015)

#22 said:


> 2015 Prime Rival
> 
> View attachment 2214046


What kind of stabilizer is that


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Alpine Concorde
32" draw


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

This is my Backup to my Alloy


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

GB3YO said:


> This is my Backup to my Alloy
> View attachment 2227475


those cougar fcs are some nice looking bows at very reasonable prices.


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

It has been good to me


----------



## rockhartz (Dec 20, 2013)

My Bear Anarchy HC twins. 

[AT






TACH=CONFIG]2228117[/ATTACH]


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Axe7...........


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

axe 6


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

When bad meets evil.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nice Mathias. Love my N34 though.


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Thats my baby


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

mt_elkhunter said:


> View attachment 2228500
> View attachment 2228501
> View attachment 2228502
> View attachment 2228503
> ...


what a beaut. :set1_applaud:


----------



## Moerike (Feb 15, 2015)

First bow in 15 years.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

wouldn't mind seeing a few of those beautiful stick bows.. keep em coming. :darkbeer:


----------



## bms68 (Feb 11, 2013)

here is my 2015 synergy


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

Pair of RPM's and a Destroyer 340.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Moerike said:


> First bow in 15 years.


Great choice great bow


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

Cyclepath the axe 6 is sweeeeeet!!!! Love that all black


----------



## Jason Pope (May 11, 2015)

My new toy.
2015 Hoyt Nitrum 30


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

rackmasterlgw said:


>


I love that ASAT RPM!


----------



## Whiplash07 (Jun 30, 2014)

2010 Athens Accomplice 34











she's nothing special to look at right now (at least not compared to some of the ones I've seen so far lol) but she shoots like a dream. just need a little money to give her a make over. thinking of red in the middle with a fade to black going up and down or if I can get my limbs redone maybe the same only reverse (black fade to red). also some custom side plates if I can find some in black and red. nothing that changes the grip just different color. the grip feels perfect in my hand.

lots of different ideas just not enough money lol


----------



## Cali Predator (May 25, 2014)

Jason Pope said:


> View attachment 2228966
> 
> 
> My new toy.
> 2015 Hoyt Nitrum 30



Man that's sweet, I love red/black!!!


----------



## Cali Predator (May 25, 2014)

Moerike said:


> First bow in 15 years.


Nice !!! I'm using the Apache rest & React 5 as well. 

My Motive 7


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

mgwelder said:


> Cyclepath the axe 6 is sweeeeeet!!!! Love that all black


Thanks, still one of my favorite bows.


----------



## missourihunter1 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

I know, it's hard to tell what it is :wink:


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

View attachment 2233805


----------



## Cbfastcar (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

My hunting bow for the year!


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

Someone might like the old Bowtechs.


----------



## whalewhalewhale (Mar 5, 2015)

cyclepath said:


> axe 6


What quiver is that on the first bow, looks sick!


----------



## Moerike (Feb 15, 2015)

Cali Predator said:


> Nice !!! I'm using the Apache rest & React 5 as well.
> 
> My Motive 7
> 
> View attachment 2229159


Cool. Spent 4 hours sighting in my bow. Loved it.


----------



## carbonfever (May 1, 2015)




----------



## gahannaninja63 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

whalewhalewhale said:


> What quiver is that on the first bow, looks sick!


It's a cheap axt quiver, plastic not carbon. Got it for 25 bucks from a friend.


----------



## nando87 (Jan 7, 2015)

Xcentric!


----------



## pjaustin (Feb 24, 2014)

This is what makes my wife jealous. Mathews Heli-m, 28.5" draw, 65#, orange accents, shoots the lights out.


----------



## BOWDEADLY28 (Feb 14, 2010)

Perfexion and Xcentric 7


----------



## bow tech user (Jan 11, 2013)

Bowtech fanatic and Bowtech RPM


----------



## hannibal smith (May 20, 2015)

First compound bow. Brand new Strother Rush XT- Came in some crazy Realtree pattern that would look good around October back East. Had to paint it ASAP.

Peeled off all those shiny puffy stickers. 

Used a 2 tone brown to match my zone.










First arrow through the bow. I shot a bare shaft to make sure my rest dropped. I set everything to a straight mechanical zero (watched Youtube videos) and the first shaft went straight in at 15 feet. I was aiming top pin dead center. The release was incredible. I shoot fingers on a recurve, and this was very cool! Hopefully this is the shape of things to come.


Strother Rush XT
60#@28
QAD HDX
Spot Hogg Real Deal
Scott Rhino XT


----------



## Dwikkles (Dec 23, 2010)

Dude, this is one of the coolest looking hoyts I've seen. And one of the coolest bows on this thread. Awesome



Outsider said:


> View attachment 2233805


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Dwikkles said:


> Dude, this is one of the coolest looking hoyts I've seen. And one of the coolest bows on this thread. Awesome


Thanks. But I saw better looking bows ;-) .


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

outstanding....:beer:


----------



## HAvok33 (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## tarheels1321 (Sep 2, 2013)

E35


----------



## vdagiel (Jun 1, 2015)

Just got it yesterday. 
Yesterday was also the first time I shot a compound bow. 
Prior to that the last time I shot a bow was in boy scout camp forty years ago for like ten arrows.


----------



## Bowhunter72980 (Jan 16, 2014)

View attachment 2251193


----------



## BOWDEADLY28 (Feb 14, 2010)

latest addition 15 xcentric 6


----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Genin (Dec 28, 2014)

Updated my Icon to have a matching stabilizer, new sight, etc. Figured it was worth a repost.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nitrum 34 50# @ 29 1/2'' never thought a bow would replace the carbon Matrix but this bow has changed that.
View attachment 2262810
View attachment 2262818
View attachment 2262826
View attachment 2262834


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Genin said:


> Updated my Icon to have a matching stabilizer, new sight, etc. Figured it was worth a repost.


Even that quiver looks like it was made for that bow with the way the frame is shaped. Nice setup!


----------



## bow tech user (Jan 11, 2013)

60 yard Robin Hood with my Bowtech fanatic






and 38 yard double 12 ring






love this bow


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Not done yet have to get my solid flo green threads on but hers my new decree


----------



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## bow tech user (Jan 11, 2013)

Shot a wake the other day and loved it awesome bow


Ault said:


> View attachment 2350418
> 
> View attachment 2350426
> 
> ...


----------



## qyjmh1 (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## harmonja01 (May 29, 2015)

my nitrum 30!!!


----------



## SwampStalker (Feb 11, 2015)

*PSE Premonition HD*


----------



## 1evlbrd (Sep 17, 2013)

My New Prodigy, still working on piecing it together.








And My Experience.


----------



## WhiskeyZulu (Mar 8, 2013)

My baby. '13 Pulse. Too many others to post.


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

My newest 13 Pulse black riser max1 limbs. Love it.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Elite Xtreme XL


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

The herd.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## billn17 (Oct 6, 2014)

2015 Bowtech Prodigy and my backup 2007 Elite Synergy


----------



## Deltagunner00 (Nov 16, 2014)

2015 Hoyt Faktor 30.


----------



## Jamesb91891 (Jul 2, 2015)

That is a sweet rig


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuchutoan (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Clocked92 (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

View attachment 4029778


elite i34 with v-grip in vista 63# with a 29.5" dl

View attachment 4029810


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

New to me experience. Just couldn't get along with the no cam so this will be it for this year I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinsear.rm (Jan 27, 2016)

Went from a Bear Attitude to a Defiant 34.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

She may not be much to you but she's my first

Bear Traxx


----------



## lgreenslade3 (May 8, 2015)




----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

b_fitnik said:


> She may not be much to you but she's my first
> 
> Bear Traxx
> 
> ...


I haven't shot one, but the Traxx is an awesome looking bow. Congrats!


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)




----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

2012 Self-made bow.....


----------

